
Dip – A Programming Language for Beginners - raghavnautiyal
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.reddit.com/r/cs50/comments/hejze0/the_dip_programming_language_cs50_final_project/&ved=2ahUKEwing9y6s5nqAhXa4jgGHe7HDyMQFjAFegQIBRAB&usg=AOvVaw0Qxgg5CZF1yhq2piqPIfUI&cshid=1592965690256
======
dificilis
If it's like Python, but somehow better for beginners, I would strongly
suggest an explanation of exactly how it differs from Python.

The audience for this is: "I want to teach person X programming, and I think
Python is a good choice because I know Python. Why would I choose Dip
instead?"

